Ask HN: What are top 5 websites and mobile apps you visit often?Are they same? - introvertmac
======
jetti
BaconReader - Reddit app

Hacker News

[http://www.dotnetrocks.com](http://www.dotnetrocks.com)

[http://www.hex.pm](http://www.hex.pm)

[https://soundcloud.com/elixirfountain](https://soundcloud.com/elixirfountain)

